# Extension socket?



## helpingduck123 (Aug 9, 2014)

If there is a fault, how do I check whether it's faulty or not?
(What kind of wiring, what wires should go where etc...)


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Part number or picture for an example?? I have no idea what type of socket you have.


----------



## helpingduck123 (Aug 9, 2014)

http://www.thinkbroadband.com/images/iplate/bt-lju2-nologo-200px.jpg

Looks like this(?)


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

To be honest that picture probably is not much help this being mostly north American site.

Short questions as a rule, get short answers. You got tell us what "fault" you are having, i.e. AC current, telephone, data, etc? Based upon your picture, it looks like a cover for a low voltage device.

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you're in the UK, it looks like a secondary 'BT' telephone socket. The 'Master' socket has a removable panel that's used for testing the phone-line, the extension sockets run out from that and look similar to the socket you posted above.


----------



## helpingduck123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes WereBo, that's what I got


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The only way to test it is to plug a working phone into it, if you don't get a dialling-tone, you'll need to contact either your phone-company, or whoever you pay the line-rental to.


----------



## helpingduck123 (Aug 9, 2014)

It's just fuzzy / high frequency


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you're paying for a phone-line, you'll need to contact your phone-company - Otherwise, if you didn't have a phone-line, it's likely been disconnected from outside the property somewhere, anywhere from the distribution-box outside to the exchange.


----------



## helpingduck123 (Aug 9, 2014)

But is it worth taking the panel of the extension socket out to check if there is any wiring problems? What is the risk of me damaging it?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

There's little harm in opening the box, though closing it back up can be fiddly (trying top get the 2 screws to light up with the tread inside the box). There's a guide here that shows what wire should go to which connector - *Link
*


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Are there any DSL connections in the system?? All phones will need an inline filter if the system is DSL ready.....the only place you don't want a filter is in the line going to the modem.


----------

